# Well, Guess Who Is Back!



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, hello hello hello to everyone!
I'm coming back to 2902 unread posts, 53 notifications, and the fact that Deb changed my signature for me because I mentioned I would after Easter and I wasn't here to do that. 
Everyone just take a moment and reflect on how FABULOUS AND FANTASTIC Deb is! :clap: 
Many thanks to her, she keeps this place running like a well-oiled machine  

Okay: 
I am happy to report that I am home safe from an AMAZING
FANTASTIC 
SUPER
trip to 
GERMANY!!! 
It was a lot of fun and as soon as I have time to get them, I have 2,345 pictures I have to get off my camera (although I won't post all of them, obviously, hopefully there's nobody who was looking forward to scrolling through 2,345 photos)
The plane got in at 6 last night and the gosh darn Homeland Security took 67876 hours even though I LIVE HERE GOSH
Also baggage claim was slow...Typical...
So I got home around 11 and still had to eat since I really didn't on the plane and it was a 10 hour flight and the time difference is 8 hours in Germany so I had a bit of a crisis and I hate jet lag. 
So:
As a short summary, I had cake for lunch every single day. 
I'm not kidding at all, apparently some Germans have an early dinner (like 3-4 ish) and instead have cake and coffee for lunch :S Cant say I'm upset, but I have to buy new pants. 
Just kidding. :laughing: 
Anyway, there were tons of things to see, the food (MMM SAUSAGES and POTATOES) was lovely, I bought an incredible assortment of sweets, (and a fabulous pair of sandals) went to Giesen, Bonn, Kassel, Frankfurt, Marburg, Bacharach, Boppard, and passed through numerous lovely towns on the Rhine river. The couple who we stayed with happened to be my mom's best friend she hadn't seen in 20 years, so that was nice.They live in a charming little town about an hour from Frankfurt called Homberg (Ohm). 
I can't wait to show pictures!
Regardless, the house is really quiet without Mallorn because all I do is just sit at my desk and do work and so there's no noise. Usually she sits with me, chirping. 
I'm going soon to pick her up, they live an hour away and it's been a crisis unpacking and sorting and other things. 
I'll bet she's furious 
Anyways, it's great to be back!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yaaaay! 
:jumping: 
WELCOME BACK!

We've missed you and I'm glad you had a wonderful trip. 

I'll be interested to hear if Mallorn forgives you quickly for leaving her or whether she decides to sulk for a couple of days before giving in.*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I bet you missed your baby birdie like mad!


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Sounds like a good trip, will you post some pics on here for us to see? And I bet you are so excited to get back with your little budgie princess


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

Welcome back! Glad to hear you had such a great trip!! Looking forward to pics! :wave:


----------



## DanielTheLion (Mar 17, 2015)

Welcome back! 
I bet Princess Mallorn is not going to be happy you were away so long.. 
You'd better start grovelling :bowdown:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Yaaaay!
> :jumping:
> WELCOME BACK!
> 
> ...


Thank you Deb! Hopefully her sulking fit will only last a few days 
She's such a silly goose!



kcladyz said:


> I bet you missed your baby birdie like mad!


I did, although it was comforting to know that she was in good hands!


Birding said:


> Sounds like a good trip, will you post some pics on here for us to see? And I bet you are so excited to get back with your little budgie princess


Yep, hopefully in a few days I'll manage to get the pics off the camera, can't wait to show you guys!
And I definitely missed Mallorn! Every time I saw a little bird flying I thought of her.



dsavino said:


> Welcome back! Glad to hear you had such a great trip!! Looking forward to pics! :wave:


Thank you, I can't wait to share them!



DanielTheLion said:


> Welcome back!
> I bet Princess Mallorn is not going to be happy you were away so long..
> You'd better start grovelling :bowdown:


Thank you! And no, she never is.  I better go buy, like, imported millet and serve it in a plate encrusted with diamonds...


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Good to have our reigning MOTM back on board, you were missed....not as much as the pics of fraulein Mallorn, but close...real close....

J/K....glad your back...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jonah said:


> Good to have our reigning MOTM back on board, you were missed....not as much as the pics of fraulein Mallorn, but close...real close....
> 
> J/K....glad your back...


Ehehe thank you, thank you: :bow: 
Mallorn will be regally glad when I tell her you missed her more, she always loves to hear things like that. :laugh:
It's good to be back!


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds like you had a good trip, ate well and took a lot of photos. Welcome back. The site still has much new posts to see every day, and I would like to see some of the photos you took in Germany.


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome back! You've been missed around here.  I'm glad to hear that you had such a great trip and can't wait to see some photos. I hope that Mallorn is now settling back into her home quickly and with minimal sulking ("Don't tell me that they don't grow millet in Germany, Mom! I won't believe it!" :laughing


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's good to have you back, StarlingWings and I'm glad you had a great time on your vaction to Germany! I will be waiting for the pics!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Yay Welcome back my friend we missed you. I am so happy that you have had a safe trip home now you have to do all of the boring things like unpacking your bags washing etc..... So glad you had a wonderful time in Germany.

Was getting a bit worried when we haven't heard from you new you were due to drop in soon.......This is a joke by the way.....hee hee..... It felt like you were away for 2 months but it was not long and i am so very happy you... Glad you had a wonderful time... We missed you and your sense of humor....Look forward to seeing some photo's sometime......


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Birdmanca said:


> Sounds like you had a good trip, ate well and took a lot of photos. Welcome back. The site still has much new posts to see every day, and I would like to see some of the photos you took in Germany.


I definitely did! Thank you for the welcome and can't wait to share photos!


PrincipePio said:


> Welcome back! You've been missed around here.  I'm glad to hear that you had such a great trip and can't wait to see some photos. I hope that Mallorn is now settling back into her home quickly and with minimal sulking ("Don't tell me that they don't grow millet in Germany, Mom! I won't believe it!" :laughing


Aww, thanks Bethany! Mallorn got back today and she screeched at me for 10 minutes and then was back to her normal (abnormal...) self! That was good because last time she was cross for days, but I think she had fun on her little "vacation" 


aluz said:


> It's good to have you back, StarlingWings and I'm glad you had a great time on your vaction to Germany! I will be waiting for the pics!!


Thank you aluz! Hope to have the pictures up soon!


LynandIndigo said:


> Yay Welcome back my friend we missed you. I am so happy that you have had a safe trip home now you have to do all of the boring things like unpacking your bags washing etc..... So glad you had a wonderful time in Germany.
> 
> Was getting a bit worried when we haven't heard from you new you were due to drop in soon.......This is a joke by the way.....hee hee..... It felt like you were away for 2 months but it was not long and i am so very happy you... Glad you had a wonderful time... We missed you and your sense of humor....Look forward to seeing some photo's sometime......


Yeah, unpacking isn't overly great. I still haven't started on my last bag so it's kinda just sitting in my living room...Oops, maybe I'll get 'round to it eventually!  To me it feels like I've been away for forever, too! It's good to be back, and I'm excited to share photos! (soon, I hope!)


----------

